# Craftsman/Atlas lathe in Detroit area



## BGHansen (Nov 26, 2020)

Looks to be a decent deal.  Atlas/Craftsman 12" x 36" with a QCTB, 3-jaw, steady rest and a QCTP (not pictured) for $800.

Bruce










						Craftsman 12” metal lathe 120v - tools - by owner - sale
					

Craftsman 12”x 36” commercial engine lathe Model: 101-28990 Single phase 120V runs fine no missing parts Has: a steady rest quick change tool post few tooling bits Chuck key ID accepts round...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------

